

Ask HN: Feedback on New Website Launch for Web Based Project Management Company - qtask

We just re-launched our website today. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!<p>http://bit.ly/qtask-relaunch
======
hotshothenry
couple things:

1) the design is nice, but for some reason, to me at least, it seems like it's
a template site, though I'm sure you guys built it from scratch, but that's
just the first impression I had.

2) I think the free 60 day call to action needs to be higher on the page
and/or more prominent, rather then being squeezed between to bigger parts of
the page.

------
metachris
i think the homepage looks quite nice and professional.

one suggestion is to make it clear on the front-page what it is about / what
you can do with it. I wouldn't find out even after reading the bottom texts on
the front page.

------
qtask
Thank you for all of the feedback thus far!

